

For China-based accelerator Haxlr8r, ‘hardware is the new software’ - xilei
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2012/11/16/for-china-based-accelerator-haxlr8r-hardware-is-the-new-software/

======
_kulte
This comes as little surprise upon thinking about the cost structure which
seems to still aptly define the Chinese economy. With the cost of
manufacturing still relatively low on a global scale, it should at least in
part follow from this that opportunities for hardware startups would be
relatively greater.

------
johnyzee
Seems in line with what PG has been saying recently about the increasing
number, and feasibility, of hardware-based startups:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/hw.html>

